# Grade 2 suggestions



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

I am still trying to decide on what to do next year for my son. We have been using Abeka. The history, reading, & science are way to simple. He enjoys & learns better when its not sitting at the table filling out worksheets. I admire so many of the parents on here who use all these different sources. I've been researching, it's overwhelming. What would you recommend for grade 2 or a 7 year old?


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

I use Horizon's Math and Spectrum Spelling and Reading. I like The Complete Book series for Geography and Language Arts (and probably History and Science, though the jury is still out on that one). I have come to like these curricula for a few reasons:
1. Everyone is clear about what is expected each day (1 lesson in math, 2 pages in spelling, etc.) so there is no argument or complaint about there being more work than the day before.
2. I feel that this curriculum ensures that we are getting the basics done and keeping up with state and national standards, while allowing me to expand on the curriculum as much as I'd like and have the freedom to focus more on extracurriculars.
3. It has worked well for all of my kids.
4. I like that Horizons Math is an advanced spiral curriculum. The lessons are designed so that the kids do a few of each type of problem each day rather than a whole page of drill work. So, if there is something they don't like doing, there are only a few of them and they can handle that. They are doing simple algebra and geometry by 2nd grade.
5. They don't break the bank! These books are really cheap compared to other curriculum we have looked into. I can reuse my math teacher's guides and just buy new workbooks for the kids.
6. The work is interesting, colorful and straight-forward. The kids can work largely independently.

We tried Alpha Omega (Lifepacks) the first year we homeschooled, but none of us liked it. We are going into our 5th year of homeschooling this year and my 4 kids will be in grades K, 3rd, 5th, 6th. One of my biggest challenges has been to find History and Science curricula that we can do together as a group, but have the assignments and test staggered to the appropriate age level for each kid.

I know there are a lot of great programs out there and each child is different. What works for one doesn't always work for another. I have certainly felt overwhelmed wading through all of the different curricula out there. I also found that when I asked what others were using, the answers were varied. What worked great for one person's child didn't work at all for another! The best curriculum is the one that works for you and your child. I'm glad we found one that works for our us and our kids. Good luck in your search! 

Here's a link if you're interested. I tried to find a link that included a preview of some of the lessons.

Horizon's Math 2nd Grade
http://www.timberdoodle.com/Horizons_Math_2_p/002-grade2.htm

Spectrum Spelling Grade 2 
http://www.amazon.com/Spelling-Grad...727&sr=8-1&keywords=Spectrum+Spelling+Grade+2

The Complete Book of English and Language Arts
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Book...1&keywords=the+Complete+Book+of+Language+ARts


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We are falling in love with Life of Feed for math. 
Science we do Apologia. 
English we did Rod and Staff at the lower grades, then move to IEW. IEW does have curriculum for the lower grades, but we didn't know about it back then....wish I had. 
History we "wing" when the kids are small....we like a living books approach. As they have grown we have started using Beautiful Feet.

Having used A Beka in school, I just couldn't go there, lol. My mom taught with it in school and liked the lower level, but it gets very dry as years go on. For some people that works well....my son could "thrive" with A Beka....he can do the "facts ma'am, just the facts" although he is my reader, so he is thriving with the literary approach, too (and is VERY independent....A Beka is teacher intensive).


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Across America-- I would get the teacher curriculum manual and the reader. You can get all sorts of color books with America's maps in them to go with it. Dover has wonderful color/sticker books that goes well with the topic. I bought my unit study from Hewitt, but I'm sure you can find it elsewhere.
http://cathyduffyreviews.com/unit-studies/across-america.htm

I would actually either get Miquon Math or just play math games at that age. Kids learn by playing. Toss dice and add them up. Make up games with cards. I made bean bags with #s on them. The kids would toss, and then have to X all the ones that ended up in the bucket. You can think of all sorts of games for math skills. Use your imagination. 

A seven year old child doesn't need an expensive group of text books to learn. They need a parent and a library card.

If you cannot find Across America, then look for the Little House Primer. You will LOVE the unit studies with the Little House series. It is where most homeschoolers start.
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&t...34,d.eWU&fp=6b8c3673f9583e54&biw=1024&bih=663


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Agree with the thoughts on Abeka, though I think their reading/phonics curriculum is wonderful.

We use a curriculum called Weaver, this covers everything except Math (we use Saxon and Teaching Textbooks) and phonics. It is Bible based, so if you're not a Christian this wouldn't appeal to you at all. I don't use their Language Arts course (Wisdom Words), instead we use Learning Language Arts Through Literature.

Each volume covers a full year of school, and all grades through 6th, there is a supplement to each volume that you can use after 6th. I have found it especially helpful when teaching different grade levels, since I can teach the same material to all, but then each child gets to complete different objectives according to their own level. It is very hands on. I tried many different curricula until I found Weaver and I haven't looked back since.

If you have access to a Bible, a library and maybe a set of Childcraft books, you will have everything you need to teach for the year.

For a breakdown, you would need:

Volume 1: This has all the objectives and resource pages you will need for the year.
Day by Day 1: This is the "planner" which lays each day out for you.
Teaching Tips and Techniques: You need only get this once for all 5 volumes. It is a teacher's help.
Wisdom Words: Language Arts (buy once for all 5 volumes)

There are other things you can add, and you can buy the whole Basic 5 package for a very reasonable amount. There is a Skills Evaluation book you can get to check the strengths and weaknesses of your child's understanding. 

You can see an overview of Volume 1 here: 
http://unofficialweaver.com/v1over.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I like Weaver too. But, it is an expensive curriculum. Konos is good too.

I do have to say that my favorite 2nd grade level is Across America though.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> I like Weaver too. But, it is an expensive curriculum. Konos is good too.


I guess it depends on your perspective. After the initial year and only having to buy the new Volume and Day by Day, $200 a year to teach 5 children doesn't seem too bad 

I haven't heard of Across America, but Amazon does have used copies for sale


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

Living books
A good math program
All about spelling
A foreign language
Joy Hakim's story of science series
First language lessons


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful help.  I've been looking through the Internet at the different curriculum. Prairie premier, apologia, horizon math, iew , and across America are more of what I was looking for. Thank you again.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

I will have a second grader in the fall. We are going to do Sonlight Core C, Sonlight Science C and Horizon's math 2. I supplement history with History Pockets.


----------

